# help with coping



## jnetts (Jul 26, 2017)

I am a 15-year-old girl, and I have been living with this for about 4 years. My doctors are reluctant to diagnose me with IBS, but I think we're pretty much to this point. I have seen so many doctors and because I'm so young they're all reluctant to prescribe or diagnose me with anything. It feels like they didn't take me seriously, I have to wait 2-3 months between appointments.

Without going completely into the details; I have major gas, pretty much constantly, and frequent trips to the bathroom which more often than not leave me in tears. 
Because of these symptoms I had to leave my school and friends part way through the year, I ended up spending all of my time at home in bed feeling sorry for myself. I got angry, and pushed everyone away, now the few friends I do have don't understand the severity of what I'm going through, and my family tries to be supportive and understanding but I feel like even they don't truly understand how f-ing frustrating this is.

It's not only physically painful it's mentally tiring, I find myself spending my time trying to figure out what my life would be like if I wasn't ill 24/7. I have anxiety and social anxiety.

Next month I have to go back to public school and with that, I have all this pressure to... I don't know... To be better I guess. I feel like everyone is expecting me to magically be able to survive 8 hours at school without freaking out and trying to go home. It would be an understatement to say I'm scared.

I guess I need to talk to someone who can give me honest advice, from a similar perspective.

If anyone has any advice or suggestions for the pain and coping with the life style, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Dave Smith (Sep 20, 2015)

I had same problem at your age ,I'll pm you to discuss


----------



## SadHuman (Jul 15, 2017)

I have the exact same issue as you and I feel like nobody takes it seriously. IBS can sometimes be caused by more stress so maybe it could get better over the holidays, which it does for me.


----------



## Isabellaida (Sep 29, 2017)

Hi,

I am so happy to have found this forum where people understand! I am a fifteen yr old girl as well and I just recently got diagnosed with IBS (the doctors took their time). I have just moved to a new school because at my old one there was no support. I have gotten anxiety tied to my IBS and that makes it so much worse. I feel your pain and hope you are better now (since you posted this a couple of months back.


----------



## Positiveside (Apr 19, 2017)

I understand your pain. Try talking to your guidance counselor in school. This might help you cope up with the issues you're experiencing at home and in school. Praying for your recovery!


----------

